
Jobs, Reviewed by Steve Wozniak - chrisdinn
http://gizmodo.com/jobs-reviewed-by-steve-wozniak-1153771108?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
zwieback
The bit about Ashton still being in character when distorting Wozniaks actions
is interesting. The review is so pithy I'm wondering if Woz can just jot
something like that down or if he has to work on boiling down his sentences to
such density. Woz is the man.

~~~
balsam
Woz had a bit more to say later.. [http://gizmodo.com/5978777/woz-says-
kutchers-steve-jobs-movi...](http://gizmodo.com/5978777/woz-says-kutchers-
steve-jobs-movie-scene-never-happened)

